# iPad Kindle App sometime takes a long time before book download starts



## David Roys (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know why but sometimes when I try to download new books it takes many minutes before any books start to download, and then they all download at once in less than a couple of seconds or so each. Am I doing something wrong or do my requests get "queued up" in some way? Is there any way to make it go faster for one particular book and leave the others as archived?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it's entirely dependent on Amazon pushing the info to the Kindle. Some of their processes can be slow sometimes. I use the download-to-computer-then-copy-by-USB quite frequently, and I've noticed that it can takes _hours_ after purchase before the book is available.

If you are getting the books by wireless, then no, there is no way to control the order in which books get downloaded.

Mike


----------



## David Roys (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mike,

It's good to know it's not just me.

Cheers,

Dave.


----------

